# Gear Swap this weekend



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Golden River Sports is having a gear swap Sat & Sun 21-22.
Bring in any quality used boats and gear that you want to sell. 
You can get 100% store credit or 80% cash for your sold gear.
Please bring in your items on Thurs & Fri, we are open from 10-7.
Call if you have any other questions-303-215-9386


----------

